# php70-pdo: 7.0.3 wants mysql56-client and won't let me keep MariaDB



## marantz (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello, I tried to replace php56 with php7, first I did `pkg install install php70` and these packages was uninstalled

```
php56-xmlreader-5.6.18
        php56-xml-5.6.18
        php56-pdo_sqlite-5.6.18
        php56-pdo_mysql-5.6.18
        php56-dom-5.6.18
        php56-simplexml-5.6.18
        php56-xmlwriter-5.6.18
        php56-phar-5.6.18
        php56-iconv-5.6.18
        php56-hash-5.6.18
        php56-session-5.6.18
        php56-curl-5.6.18
        php56-gd-5.6.18
        php56-sqlite3-5.6.18
        php56-pdo-5.6.18
        php56-mysql-5.6.18
        php56-tokenizer-5.6.18
        php56-zlib-5.6.18
        php56-bz2-5.6.18
        php56-mysqli-5.6.18
        php56-zip-5.6.18
        php56-ftp-5.6.18
        php56-ctype-5.6.18
        php56-filter-5.6.18
        php56-opcache-5.6.18
        php56-posix-5.6.18
        php56-json-5.6.18
        php56-openssl-5.6.18
        php56-5.6.18
```
I then tried to `pkg install php70-pdo` but pkg(8) wants to remove MariaDB for me.


```
root@soppnas:~ # pkg install php70-pdo
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
The following 2 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        php70-pdo: 7.0.3
        mysql56-client: 5.6.27

The process will require 45 MiB more space.
2 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
Fetching php70-pdo-7.0.3.txz: 100%   43 KiB  44.1kB/s    00:01   
Fetching mysql56-client-5.6.27.txz: 100%    2 MiB   2.1MB/s    00:01   
Checking integrity... done (1 conflicting)
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Conflicts with the existing packages have been found.
One more solver iteration is needed to resolve them.
The following 4 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        mariadb100-server-10.0.23
        mariadb100-client-10.0.23

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        mysql56-client: 5.6.27
        php70-pdo: 7.0.3

The operation will free 150 MiB.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: n
You have new mail.
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2016)

Packages are built with set dependencies, and the default is MySQL 5.6. If you want to deviate from the default you'll have to build from ports. You can then set the default "MySQL" version in /etc/make.conf:

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= mysql=100m
```


----------



## Anubas (Feb 18, 2016)

I ran into this too. See: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=207256.


----------



## marantz (Feb 19, 2016)

Anubas, its not the same problem I have.
I can swear php56 worked both with MySQL and MariaDB without tampering.


----------



## marantz (Feb 22, 2016)

It got solved the last update, thanks!


----------

